# Persona 4 Anime



## Gundam Eclipse (Jun 27, 2011)

Trailers:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zT-GpYBUZQc...player_embedded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OCd_nee5kU

Site:
http://www.p4a.jp/

Also, would you recommend playing the game first?


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 18, 2011)

hyped.. love chie chan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit : you definitely should play that beast! thx for the links btw


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd rather a P3 anime, but that's super cool anyways.

I wish there were more SMT animes. Any of the games would make epic animes.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 18, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> I'd rather a P3 anime, but that's super cool anyways.
> 
> I wish there were more SMT animes. Any of the games would make epic animes.



there is anime for persona 3  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persona:_Trinity_Soul

i think for persona 2 also a small one included as a bonus disc
awesomeness  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7Gk-onicEc


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 18, 2011)

...Well shit.
I'll have to watch that.


----------



## prowler (Jul 18, 2011)

After two seasons of SHIT, yes I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh I'm looking forward this anime!


----------



## Raika (Jul 18, 2011)

Gonna watch it since I couldn't play the game.

Hope it's good since it crushed my dreams of having P4P.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jul 18, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Gonna watch it since I couldn't play the game.
> 
> Hope it's good since it crushed my dreams of having P4P.


Pretty sure this doesn't mean that there won't be a P4P. Last i heard, they were looking for a way to cram the anime cutscenes, and until they figure that out there won't be a P4P.

Could be wrong though :V


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 18, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Gonna watch it since I couldn't play the game.
> 
> Hope it's good since it crushed my dreams of having P4P.


I was dreaming P4 FES, but I think it never release.


----------



## LeahLuvsYou (Jul 19, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> Trailers:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zT-GpYBUZQc...player_embedded
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OCd_nee5kU
> 
> ...



yes! play the game first!!.>

edit: Trinity Soul wasn't really canon... But I guess a P3 anime wouldn't be as exciting with every episode of fighting being inside Tartarus... >.>

the part when Souji's eyes flashed when he summoned his Persona gave me chills... just like the game hehehe.


----------



## MMX (Jul 19, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> After two seasons of SHIT, yes I am looking forward to it.




Is the biz still riddled with moe-crap?


----------

